# Removing steering arm???



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

I am replacing the steering on my Evinrude 150 with a Teleflex NFB system and I have the old helm removed and the old cable pulled out but I can not get the steering ram out of the tilt tube. I now have the ram moving back and forth and I have removed the nut on the steering cable which attaches on the starboard side of the boat. I can get the steering arm retracted but the last two inches on the port side will not go back through. I thought once the cable was free of the helm and the steering cable nut removed (as well as the steering arm for the outboard) that the cable would pull out of the steering tube on the starboard side. What am I missing here????


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry posted in the wrong section...... Please delete this duplicate thread.



Correct thread located: http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic283097-11-1.aspx


----------

